# Six years ago today...



## debodun (Jan 6, 2023)

January 6, 2016, I lost my beloved Adam. He had abdominal lymphoma and got to the point he could't eat or drink and was getting weak, so I had him euthanized.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Jan 6, 2023)

Handsome.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2023)

Losing a beloved pet is like losing a family member. As a child, I was afraid of dogs. I didn't want my kids to have the same fear so we got a springer spaniel. I immediately fell in love with him. Sadly we had him only 10yrs before he died.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Jan 6, 2023)

Corny but, losing them is way better than never having them.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 6, 2023)

Definitely the squint of love.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm honored that I spent most of my life with cats.


----------



## MountainRa (Jan 6, 2023)

He had a dignified look about him.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 6, 2023)

debodun said:


> January 6, 2016, I lost my beloved Adam. He had abdominal lymphoma and got to the point he could't eat or drink and was getting weak, so I had him euthanized.
> 
> View attachment 260898


We lost a cat to a similar issue. We'd adopted it from a friend who felt bad leaving it outside while she worked.

She got along with every other cat, actually was greeted by them all and settled in with us as if she'd been our kitten.

Funny how something so small, leaves a huge hole in our hearts, minds and souls.


----------

